# Heartagramtc's 12x12x18 Slow Build Thread



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi all! 

Here I'm going to be posting my build thread of my Exo-Terra 12x12x18. It will be a slow process(to me at least) but I plan on having it up and running hopefully by the end of the year(frogs aren't likely til next year) I'm no new blood to vivariums, but i will be for PDF's. I've built quite a few terrariums as well as one ~150gal custom bow front reef tank. As well as a 40gal bow front for my aunt here is a few pics of my previous builds:
My aunts 40gal bow front









Heres one that didnt last long. it got really bad molding but nice.









Here is a Paludarium(?) i did a while back as well:









I plan on making this viv for either a pair of imitator 'varaderos' or a pair of variabilis 'highland'. Or something else if i change my mind further into the build. 

To start im going to remove the stock top and replace it with glass and a screen vent in the front. I'm going to FF proof it as well. I want to try to make a mini version of Raf's tank but we shall see if i want to go that route. I'm sure I will have many questions along this thread so please bare with me! 

Here is what I have so far: 
just a tank with a BG i built a while ago out of styrofoam. what do you guys think of using this as my base and building off it. It has a built in planter.
Here is the pic of my BG when i built it:









Here it is now after being in storage for a year or so and beaten around.









Now i have a few wood selections if the "rock" BG dosent work out. Can anyone name the type of wood here or tell me a way to go about finding out if it can withstand 90%+ Humidity? 









I also did some mock up positions for the wood if i were to use it.




































So far that is all, hopefully i will get the glass tomorrow at work and work on the top and ff proofing. 

Please give me any input or suggestions. 
Thanks for your time

-Jason


----------



## onetank (Nov 2, 2011)

Great job looks awsome


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone know from my pictures what kind of wood the two bigger peices might be? i dont think im going to use them, but if i cant find a piece that i really think is killer i might just use one or both. also is there an easy way to tell if they can withstand 90%+ humidity without them being in a viv?


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

Today's update. I am pretty much done with the lid. I am doing something different from what I've seen people do. Im going to make a full screen lid but underneath i am going to place a piece of glass. while leaving a vent in the front with a smaller piece of glass to move around so i can adjust the ventilation. Ive also decided to go with a cork bark BG because i had it lying around. i do plan on building off of it but for now its just there. 

so here we go!

started with a 18"x18" cork bark sheet.









Measured and prepared to cut









The new cut size.









and the fitment couldnt have been more snug and fit.(i had to shave off about 1/8")


















I first took the stock lid off and ended up stuck with these little do-dads.









since they are no good to me they had to go.









all sanded down and clean









Big piece of glass in









Screen framing that sits on top of the glass









the smaller "slider" piece









All finished up



















Thats it for now, next i plan on doing the fan and hopefully start the false floor and BG. 

Thanks for looking comments are welcome!

-Jason


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

meh I would just do a great stuff background.
I would also stay away from such generic plants that are found at Lowes and Home Depot and order some online or try to make it to a convention.
those crotons do not look right at all. and all the plants you picked get pretty big. They look like they are all from Lowes.
That is also too much ventilation.
Some people on here don't even have vents on their tanks.
I'm about to remove the screen off mine and just replace it with a pane of glass.
well my viv is a vert convert to it has a small vent on the front.

once you make the switch from generics to better plants you can really see a difference.

here was my tank with mostly generics and I thought it was the best thign i have ever seen...boy was I wrong haha









and here is the tank after i got a bunch of god plants at Repticon and met up with some awesome Dendroboard members. now it looks like what a poison dart frog would live in and I realize i had it all wrong the first time lol.


















good luck with your tank and be sure you do lots of research. I researched for like 6 months before building.


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> meh I would just do a great stuff background.
> I would also stay away from such generic plants that are found at Lowes and Home Depot and order some online or try to make it to a convention.
> those crotons do not look right at all. and all the plants you picked get pretty big. They look like they are all from Lowes.
> 
> ...


Yeah that is what I have been doing for the last few months. I'm trying to do all the right things in this tank so I don't have to change or rip anything out later.


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

UPDATE:

So I've worked a little bit on the viv today and here is what I have accomplished.

Here I've done your normal false floor, 1/2" couplings for the stands and notched out so water wont sit in them. wrapped in screening and placed in.









Here I have started my "root" system using pvc pipes. using a lighter i heated up the pvc and bent them to give them a root look. 









adding more pipes









the "finished" root system.









here I made my own planters out of plastic bottle tops with screen in the cap.










I was ready to great stuff the heck out of the pipes smash it all down and be happy while it dried overnight BUT:









yeah just about ruined my night. Thanks Great Stuff not so great right now. lol

Thats it for now thanks for looking comments are welcome!! 

Jason


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow its been so long since I've updated my post, there has been a lot going on in my life moving twice and just now finally got our own place so I have had time to work on my little guy. so I'm going to be posting my update so far, over the last few weeks. 

First things first I left off with bare plastic pipes and had a little issue with my can of expanding foam. so a new can later ended me up with this.




























so once that was done and made sure all the pipes were sealed, it was time to coat it. my method of choice is the Titebond III slathered on and pressing the sphagnum peat into the Titebond.




























so after my first coat, I let dry overnight and brushed off all the loose materials, leaving behind what stuck and what didnt. so we added a second coat, and then a third once that was dry, and this is the result.



















and some shots of it installed in the tank.



















now I have since found all the ingredients for ABG mix and have made my ABG for the soil, i then went out and collected tons of oak leaves, boiled and rinsed, i brought them in.





































so this is where it sits right now, im just waiting a few weeks to save up for a Jungle Dawn LED bulb, and then will come the plants. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Looking good! Can't wait to see it planted!


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Like the roots!


----------

